# Does Newegg always take forever to process?



## RoRoYoBoat123

I was just wondering, but does it always take Newegg more than 24 hours to process a 2500 doller purchase?


----------



## voyagerfan99

How did you pay? When you use PayPal that is usually what causes it to take so long.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

voyagerfan99 said:


> How did you pay? When you use PayPal that is usually what causes it to take so long.



direct credit card


----------



## voyagerfan99

The may just be a hold on it for some reason. I can't say for sure.


----------



## tremmor

have to agree you should have received some kind of notification.
I suggest you call and follow up. It should have been right now with
contact through email anyway.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

tremmor said:


> have to agree you should have received some kind of notification.
> I suggest you call and follow up. It should have been right now with
> contact through email anyway.



well first it was stopped by fraud protection on bank, so we fixed that, then it was stopped because i didnt put the phone number registered with the credit card as the billing phone info, so i fixed that around 4 pm CT


----------



## Troncoso

if it's after 4 pm they probably won't process the order til tomorrow. But they should ship it tomorrow as well. I just bought a $2100 order and it didn't process til next day after all my info was verified


----------



## StrangleHold

It has been taking Newegg longer to process orders in the last few months. The last few orders I've made, orders were from Tiger and Egg at the same time. Tiger has beat them out the door and delivered one day quicker.


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

Ill check again tmrw but it really messes with your excitement mojo jojo. 

My build: 
Asus P867 Mobo
(2) HD 6970 2gb Video cards, SLI
i7 2600k 3.4ghz quad core
G- Skill 8gb 1600hz Memory at 6-8-6-24
Silverstone 1000 watt PSU
H70 cpu cooler
Antec 1200 case
Intel 120gb SDD drive, 410 ms read, 265 ms write


----------



## johnb35

I bought a game on friday and it said it shipped, the only problem I have is that i don't have a ups tracking number yet.  Come on Newegg, get the lead out of your pants.


----------



## Laquer Head

I've been waiting 7 days now for a simple corsair flash drive...In stock...took my money right away...but 'tracking number' indicates its been 'in transit' for 6 days!!!

Lame!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Laquer Head said:


> I've been waiting 7 days now for a simple corsair flash drive...In stock...took my money right away...but 'tracking number' indicates its been 'in transit' for 6 days!!!
> 
> Lame!



Egg saver probably. It sucks.

I don't understand why the Egg is going down the tubes.


----------



## dmullen1994

voyagerfan99 said:


> Egg saver probably. It sucks.
> 
> I don't understand why the Egg is going down the tubes.


The first time i ordered from them they messed everything up and lost my money and my order and then all of the sudden the ups guy shows up while im on the phone having this lady tell me all this stuff and how they dont know where my money was.


----------



## voyagerfan99

dmullen1994 said:


> The first time i ordered from them they messed everything up and lost my money and my order and then all of the sudden the ups guy shows up while im on the phone having this lady tell me all this stuff and how they dont know where my money was.



I've never had an issue with the Egg.


----------



## Newegg_Support

Dear RoRoYoBoat123,

Sorry to hear about the delay you’ve experience with your Newegg order. If you PM me the Sales order number I can investigate the reason this is taking so long and assist you in getting this processed to ship ASAP. 

Thanks, 

Newegg.com


----------



## RoRoYoBoat123

Newegg_Support said:


> Dear RoRoYoBoat123,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the delay you’ve experience with your Newegg order. If you PM me the Sales order number I can investigate the reason this is taking so long and assist you in getting this processed to ship ASAP.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Newegg.com



Thank you! But it was recently fixed . It just got stopped by Neweggs awesome Fraud Protection system ha. First the bank stopped it then Newegg stopped it for putting the wrong phone number in, then it stopped it again when they called the correct number but the call was missed. It is all good now though, I called back and the order was ready to go in an hour. I'm very glad knowing that a site has such good precautions against fraud!


----------

